

Utah orders startup to raise prices so competitors are “treated fairly” - _superposition_
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/3/7324613/utah-orders-startup-to-raise-prices-so-competitors-are-treated-fairly

======
FLGMwt
As dev for a fellow health benefits enrollment Saas (spotlite.com), I have
strong opinions about this. This is like an online retailer having legal
action taken against them because "it's not fair" to cut the distributor's
fee. I'll be doing a writeup on this tonight. /rage

